# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Teoria e veçuar e kaosit letrar në vetë të parë, të dytë dhe objekte rastësore

## kulla

une dhe ti dhe ndarje, nisje, perqafim, puthje, lote, shtrengim duarsh, aeroport cmendur, dyqane corapesh, dyqane librash, ne rruget qe pres te shkel me jack cerouack, zgjedhje pa paramendim, dyqane lulesh, dyqane kollaresh, dyqane kremrash, bare, cifte bardhe e zi, te qeshura, reklama, shenja, simbole, kryqe, unaza, shkalle, shkalle levizese, underground, fizarmonike arrixhinjsh ruse, dyqan cigaresh, lypesa cigaresh, makina, rruge, semafore, njerez, kryqezim, ere, peme te braktisura nga gjethet, njeri qe shurron ne qoshe, qiell gri, pallate, oxhaqe, objekte, fjale qe i shprehin ne pamundesi per te shprehur ndjenjat, fusha gjuhesore dhe mangesite e saj, rastesia e vendosjes se tyre ne nje rregull te caktuar, deshire, vullnet per nje rregull te deshiruar fjalesh, emra rrugesh, trotuar, shtylla, shkurre ane rruges, parkingu perpara shtepise, zilja e deres, mamaja, vetem, pamundesia per te mos i rregjistruar fjalet, cervantes, mungese.

----------


## Henri

Me falni, po keto te melartmet jane meditime, jo krijime letrare   :uahaha:  

ps: dodo, mushkonjat, konupet, pellgu, sperma, prape pellgu, piavicat, apo shushunjat? rrjedhjet jane shume kronologjike, ajo qe te pret tek porta, mamaja pra, te gjitha ne rreth, me diamante, pa diamante. Vjeshtat e shkelura nga dimrat xanxarë, fjalet e thena per te pastruar ndergjegjen, vorbulla e inatit dhe vërshimi i fjalëve që edhe veshët i përdorin si diga, lega detare e nyjet si nënnjësi, ajo ikën nga ty e nuk vjen as tek unë, e virgjër në dëshirën për një pallim të lënë përgjysëm. Pështyma e vetmja që të puth qiellzën!

----------


## nitROSHI

nuk bej dot asnje lidhje mes titullit dhe atyre qe jane shkruar.

----------


## kulla

ky nuk eshte meditim, por skica modeste e nje pikture qe ne mendjen time eshte madheshtore, dhe mendoj se nuk do i shkonte asnje titull tjeter pervec atij qe ka. do t'i lutesha moderatoreve qe t'a conin tek forumi i pikturave. mirepres mendimet tuaja ne lidhje me hobin tim te ri te piktures.

falemnderit

----------

